# Tractor House down?



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Is anyone else having problems on TractorHouse? It seems the site has been down for a few days. I have an auction I wanted to bid on but now can’t get on to it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Same here. Thought maybe it was me.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yep, same here, maybe our wives disabled the site😂


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The entire Sandhills publishing system has been down. I got an email from an affiliate about it.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

App is still down


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Saw a discussion about this on another board - ransomeware attack.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Do they extend any auctions that would be coming due during this time? I would think they would have to. One bad thing about the internet.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

danwi said:


> Do they extend any auctions that would be coming due during this time? I would think they would have to. One bad thing about the internet.


That was my concern. At first I was regretting I didn’t bid because I could have gotten a really cheap tractor . But I’m assuming they will extend.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes, they got hit with ransomewear. Our local newspaper also got hit this week. Scary stuff and the sad thing is there is no end in sight due to these thugs literally getting MILLIONS on each heist they pull off..


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

It’s back up.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Bonfire said:


> It’s back up.


Oh that’s dangerous news for my wife.


----------

